# APR CCD Celebration – 3.0 TFSI In House Dealer ECU Flashing for $1,299!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce in house ECU flashing at APR Dealers around the globe along with a new special introductory price of $1,299!

Starting today APR began shipping the highly anticipated APR CCD (Computer Clamping Device) with 3.0 TFSI ECU flashing interfaces to APR dealers around the globe. This will allow APR dealers to flash your stock or upgraded ECU, in house, without ever sending it to APR. 

The APR CCD makes the upgrade process as simple as plug and play. The ECU is plugged into the device, connected to the APR Direct Port Programming servers and APR Software is downloaded.

Currently the following vehicles are supported:

B8 S4 3.0 TFSI
B8 S5 3.0 TFSI
C6 A6 3.0 TFSI
Q7 3.0 TFSI

_The new face lifted B8 S4 & B8 S5, C7 A6, A7, possibly some Q7 and newer 3013 models may feature a new ECU type currently in development._

The APR CCD’s will ship to dealers around the globe over the next two months. We anticipate every dealer will have the flashing interfaces in hand by August of 2012 and some as early as next week (June 11th). Please visit www.goapr.com/dealer/ to find an APR Dealer near you to inquire about availability and projected ETA. 

APR’s complete catalog of 3.0 TFSI products can be found here:

*B8 S4 3.0 TFSI*

APR ECU Upgrade
APR Carbonio Intake System
APR RSC Exhaust System
APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade
APR Coolant Performance System
APR Brembo Brake Systems
APR Badge
APR Official Lubricants - Motul 
BBS Wheels
APR Apparel
APR Gift Certificates

*B8 S5 3.0 TFSI*

APR ECU Upgrade
APR Carbonio Intake System
APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade
APR Coolant Performance System
APR Brembo Brake Systems
APR Badge
APR Official Lubricants - Motul 
BBS Wheels
APR Apparel
APR Gift Certificates

*C6 A6 3.0 TFSI*

APR ECU Upgrade
APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade
APR Brembo Brake Systems
APR Badge
APR Official Lubricants - Motul 
BBS Wheels
APR Apparel
APR Gift Certificates

Thank you and Go APR!


----------

